# Avalon Juice Reviews



## Hooked (29/3/18)

AVALON - Rune

Flavour Description:
" the taste of a crispy coffee biscuit, coupled with a smooth ice-cream. An instant classic for any coffee connoisseurs"

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico 25
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: 
This was not an instant (or any other) classic for me, so clearly I am not a coffee connoisseur. The flavour is weak and rather strange. I can’t pinpoint what it is, but I couldn’t pick up any coffee flavour at all.

Would I buy this juice again: No

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

@Joni If you like coffee juice, you might want to follow my Coffee Research thread:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125


----------

